# Bisquick in Oz



## robynhood (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone   can anyone tell me if there is an equivalent for BISQUICK in Australia; thank you


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is a copy cat recipe: 

Bisquick (1+ cup)


1 tablespoon baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 1/8 cup flour
2 1/2 tablespoons canola oil



*Directions*:
Sift together powder and sugar into flour. Sift together twice into large mixing bowl. 

Slowly add oil, cutting in with pastry blender (or 2 knives), until mix is consistency of corn meal. 

Store in tightly covered container at room temperature or may be refrigerated. Spoon lightly into cup and level with spatula. Use for pancakes, waffles, biscuits, coffee cake.


----------



## robynhood (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW Thank you for such a quick reply; very much appreciated


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to DC....we're fast!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 14, 2006)

If you aren't able to find Bisquick there, you can make a pretty reasonable "fake" this way:

Sift together 8 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, 1 tablespoon baking powder, 1 tablespoon salt, 2 teaspoons cream of tartar, 1 teaspoon baking soda, and 1 1/2 cups instant dry milk (powdered milk).  Use a wire whisk to make sure all dry ingredients are blended well.  Once blended, cut in 2 1/4 cups vegetable shortening (not oil), such as Crisco (not butter flavor).  This can be done using the metal blade of a food processor if the bowl of the processor is large enough to hold the volume of the ingredients.  This makes about 13 cups of biscuit mix, but I've made half a recipe, which is a little more manageable in my food processor.

Keep in a container with a tight-fitting lid in a cool dry place.  Use within 10 to 12 weeks.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 14, 2006)

Boy that sounds much better than my copy cat!


----------

